

100M and counting: Cristiano Ronaldo's Facebook fan club - loupereira
http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/14/sport/football/football-facebook-ronaldo-100-million/index.html?hpt=hp_c4

======
loupereira
"For Ronaldo, his attraction is not limited to a single country or region,
with research suggesting he's known by over 84% of the world's population --
giving plenty of scope still for him to increase his Facebook and Twitter fan
base yet more."

